# Noctua NH-D15 gegen AIO tauschen?



## chriso1725 (31. März 2021)

Hallo,

da ich bald ein neues Gehäuse bestelle (wahrscheinlich ein Meshify 2 oder 2 XL) hab ich mir noch überlegt
ob ich einen Vorteil aus einer AIO für meinen Ryzen 7 ziehen kann.

Verbaut ist ein Ryzen 7 5800X auf einen Asus B550 F-Gaming. Eine Nitro+ RX6800XT SE & 2 SS´ds. 

Gibt es eine AIO die auf die selbe Kühlleistung oder vielleicht mehr kommt, aber leiser ist?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal


----------



## Narbennarr (31. März 2021)

D15 ist ungefähr so stark wie eine 240er AiO, bei hoher Lautstärke ist der D15 etwas schwächer. 
AiOs mit 280/360 mm und mehr, sind bei gleicher Lautstärke idR stärker als der D15.
Vorteil der AiO ist, dass du sie mit Frischluft füttern kannst, dann rennt sie dem D15 davon, wenn die GPU das Case aufheizt

Aber: Im Minimum (Idle) ist eine AiO objektiv immer lauter, da die Pumpe laufen muss. Es gibt natürlich besonders leise Pumpe die man kaum/gar nicht hört

Aber2: Ein 5800X ist immer warm


----------



## SimonG (31. März 2021)

Ich würde den D15 vorziehn, sofern genügend Platz vorhanden ist. AIOs sind meiner Meinung nach besser für kleine Gehäuse oder wenn besonderer Wert auf Optik gelegt wird.


----------



## chill_eule (31. März 2021)

Der Umtausch bringt nix oder verschlingt halt einfach nur reichlich Geld


----------



## flx23 (31. März 2021)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Vorteil der AiO ist, dass du sie mit Frischluft füttern kannst, dann rennt sie dem D15 davon, wenn die GPU das Case aufheizt


Nachteil, die Grafikkarte, die ja deutlich mehr Abwärme als der Prozessor hat, bekommt nur vorgewärmte Luft. Somit wird diese früher in ihr Limit rennen. 

Außerdem hast du immer das Problem das jede aoi über die Zeit Luft in den Kreislauf bekommt, dann blubbert oder schlechter kühlt und, falls das möglich ist, nachgefüllt werden muss. 

Die eigentlich wichtige Frage ist, wird deine CPU mit deiner aktuelle kühlung so warm das sie spürbar ins Templimit geht? 

Wenn die Antwort nein ist würde ich alles so lassen wie es aktuell ist


----------



## doedelmeister (31. März 2021)

Gute AiOs werden so im Schnitt 3-5 Grad bessere Temperaturen haben. Allerdings sind die allermeisten AiOs auch deutlich lauter. Erstens macht die Pumpe Geräusche und zweitens brauchen die Radiator Lüfter ein gewissen Luftdruck um durch die feinen Lamellen des Radiators zu kommen und effektiv zu kühlen. Wird durch höhere Drehzahl erreicht.

Persönlich würde ich bei nem guten Luftkühler bleiben. Sind quasi komplett unhörbar und kühlen gut. AiOs größter Vorteil ist der geringere Platzbedarf am Sockel und  das Luft direkt nach draussen geleitet wird. Wobei das auch relativ egal ist, da das Gehäuse durch die heutigen Grakas eh aufgeheizt wird und man Gehäuselüftung braucht.


----------



## chriso1725 (31. März 2021)

Vielen lieben dank für die ausführlichen Antworten. Dann bleibe ich beim NH-D15


----------



## Research (31. März 2021)

Hab den NDH15 auf ne 3900XT, 2 Lüfter +1x im Heck, läuft sehr akzeptabel.


----------



## Ruvinio (31. März 2021)

Bei mir war der Wechsel vom NH-D15 auf eine 420er AiO (Eisbär Aurora) mit deutlich leiserem Betrieb und besseren Temperaturen verbunden.

Bei einer 280er hingegen würde ich auch sagen, dass man sich den Wechsel sparen kann.


----------



## chriso1725 (31. März 2021)

Alles klar, vielen dank. Ich bau mal alles ins neue Gehäuse wenn es da ist und dann kann ich ja immer noch entscheiden ob mir eine aio besser gefällt :


----------



## Shinna (1. April 2021)

Eine Liquid Freezer II 280 ist bei normalisierten 35 dBA(sprich AIO und NH-D15 haben den gleich Noise-Level) und einem 200w Worload in etwa 6°C kühler als der NH-D15. Ob es das einem Wert ist muss man selber wissen. Es ist unterm Strich auch immer eine Frage WAS man mit dem Rechner macht und wie das Kühlkonzept aufgebaut ist.


----------



## SgtKlemmi (5. April 2021)

Also ich habe beides hier, einen NH-D 15 S und eine NZXT Kraken X 63 (280er Radiator). Auf meinem i7 9700K macht es im Standartbertieb praktisch keinen Unterschied.

Aber im OC sind dann doch schon deutliche Unterschiede zu messen und das sind dann mehr als 4-5 °C. Je höher das OC desto mehr kommen die Vorteile der AiO zum tragen. 

Kurz zusammengefasst

Pro AiO:

Deutlich leiser als der NH-D
Bei OC bessere Kühlleistung an der CPU
Sieht im System besser aus, für wen das wichtig ist

Con AiO

Bei Frontmontage heiße GPU (auch mit DeckelLüftern)
Heiße Spannungswandler
Viele AiOs benötigen lästige Steuerungssoftware

Ich würde immer empfehlen die AiO im Deckel zu montieren, das ganze in Kombination mit 2 Frontlüftern, einer dabei so hoch wie möglich. Den zweiten Lüfter dann so platzieren, wie es die GPU braucht

Im Falle des TE würde ich beim NH-D bleiben. Denn letztendlich sind die Unterschiede nicht systemrelevant. Ob du deine CPU mit 60 oder 80°C betreibst ist völlig egal. Wichtiger ist da schon, dass die GPU kühl bleibt und so immer ans Limit takten kann und du die beste Performance hast, wenn du nicht gerade nur CS:GO mit "500 FPS" zockst.

Was übrigens nicht stimmt, ist die Behauptung so eine AiO-Pumpe wäre laut. Bei korekter Radiatormontage, also entweder im Decken, oder in der Front mit Schläuchen nach unten, ist die Pumpe nicht zu hören.


----------



## Petry2018 (9. April 2021)

Interessantes Thema!

Stell mir auch grade die Frage vom besagten CPU Luft Kühler auf eine AIO zu wechseln ( Artic Frezzer 240 )
Nur frage ich mich ob das bei einem I9 10900k bei max Temp laut Cinbench R20 von ca 74 C° wirklich Sinn macht!!
Meinungen!!!!


----------



## flx23 (9. April 2021)

74 grad ist doch ein guter Wert. 

Deshalb gibt auch hier wie zuvor 

Aoi kann etwas leiser sein und etwas bessere Temperaturen bringen. 
Neue Rekorde bricht du damit nicht, du schaffst lediglich etwas mehr Platz auf dem Mainboard. 

Da du deine CPU nicht wirklich übertaktet hast scheint der mehrnutzen ehr gering zu sein.


----------



## Silent3sniper (9. April 2021)

Außer bei einem übertakteten Intel-Hitzkopf ist die Heizleistung eh nicht der kritische Faktor sondern die Leistungsdichte. Wenn Zen3 seine 150W aus einem CCD presst (5800x), ist der limitierende Faktor nicht mehr die Menge Metall darüber, sondern das Interface.


----------



## Petry2018 (9. April 2021)

@flx23  hatte den ne Zeit auf 5,1 Ghz aber von den Temps tat sich da nicht viel!
Ok dann kann man hier schließen, dann bleibt der NH drin... fertsch


----------



## chriso1725 (14. April 2021)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Mit dem neuen Gehäuse bin ich derzeit sehr zufrieden was Temperatur und Lautstärke angeht. 
Auch wenn nicht wirklich viel Platz zwischen Grafikkarte und Kühler ist, weil der NH-D15 einfach ein riesiger Brocken ist xD
Eventuell werde ich einfach aus Design Gründen dann mal auf eine AIO wechseln. Platz für eine 420er sollte ich ja locker haben im Meshify S2.
Wie würdet ihr den Radiator montieren? Ich hätte gedacht das ich von oben Frischluft ziehen lasse und für die Grafikkarte sind dann e 2 Frontlüfter montiert. 
Aber ich habe die Befürchtung das dann der eine Hecklüfter zu wenig ist um die warme Luft abzuziehen.


----------



## flx23 (14. April 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht das ich von oben Frischluft ziehen lasse und für die Grafikkarte sind dann e 2 Frontlüfter montiert.
> Aber ich habe die Befürchtung das dann der eine Hecklüfter zu wenig ist um die warme Luft abzuziehen.


Wenn du oben und vorne einblasen lässt ist einer im heck definitiv zu wenig. 

Im normalfall macht man die wakü in die Front als intake oder oben als outtake


----------



## chriso1725 (14. April 2021)

Alles klar Danke. Dann werde ich mich mal noch etwas in das Thema einlesen bevor ich etwas bestelle.


----------



## B4C4RD! (23. April 2021)

Ich hab ebenfalls beides:

auf meinem 5900x im Hauptsystem hab Ich ne 360er AiO von EK mit PP Config, auf meinem 3900x in der Langurke hab Ich nen NH-D14 mit 3Lüftern in der front vom Case.

Im Idle unterscheiden sich die beiden System kaum was die Temp angeht, vom gefühl her ist der NH-D14 im idle minimalst "wärmer" als die 360er, unter Last wiederrum ist mein 5900x mit der 360er "Kühler".

Ist dann natürlich ne frage der Optic meiner Meinung nach & was das Konto sagt


----------



## chriso1725 (28. April 2021)

Vielen Dank. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, dass ich nächsten oder übernächsten Monat die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 bestelle. 
Der Hauptgrund ist mittlerweile die Optik. Wenn die Kühlleistung die selbe oder etwas besser ist, bin ich mehr als glücklich. Aber ich muss jetzt "leider" noch etwas warten. 
Zuerst muss ich nen Verlobungsring kaufen xD  Der frisst etwas mehr Budget^^

Einbauen werd ich den Radiator dann in die Front.
Ich werde dann meine Erfahrungen posten, kann aber wie gesagt noch etwas dauern.


----------



## flx23 (28. April 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Zuerst muss ich nen Verlobungsring kaufen xD Der frisst etwas mehr Budget^^


Schau erst mal ob du danach überhaupt noch Zeit für dein Hobby hast  

P. S. : viel Erfolg!


----------



## chriso1725 (7. Mai 2021)

Haha Danke, wird schon klappen 😂 hab jetzt doch bestellt und das paket kommt am Dienstag an. Wurde die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360. Werde dann vor und nach dem Einbau ein bisschen testen und dann schreiben ob und wieviel es gebracht hat oder obs nur ne optische Aufwertung war xD


----------



## pedi (7. Mai 2021)

du wirst dich hinterher ärgern.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Haha Danke, wird schon klappen 😂 hab jetzt doch bestellt und das paket kommt am Dienstag an. Wurde die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360. Werde dann vor und nach dem Einbau ein bisschen testen und dann schreiben ob und wieviel es gebracht hat oder obs nur ne optische Aufwertung war xD


Du wirst nichts bereuen. 

Der Noctua NH-D15 ist zwar auch ein potenter und guter Kühler, aber versperrt einiges auf dem Mainboard und es ist dann nicht mehr alles so gut erreichbar. Hier fängt das Problem bereits mit dem Arbeitsspeicher an, die hiermit verdeckt werden und nicht allzu hoch ausfallen dürfen. Mit solch einem fettem Kühler konnte ich früher die Grafikkarte nicht so einfach ausbauen, da der Kühler nur 2mm von der Backplat der Grafikkarte entfernt war und ich zum Entriegeln der Grafikkarte ohne Ausbauen des CPU-Kühlers nicht dran kam.

Natürlich war der Vorteil nichts Warten zu müssen und solch ein Teil läuft daher immer jahrelang.

Eine AIO oder custom Wasserkühlung hat natürlich optische Vorteile und auch nichts zugestellt zu haben. Bei den ganzen AIOs finde ich die AIO von Alphacool einer der besten. Denn zum einen ist alles modular aufgebaut und kann jederzeit nicht nur erweitert werden, es kann auch alles jederzeit problemlos ausgetauscht werden. Selbst die Pumpe, die intern verbaut, ist kann jederzeit separat ausgetauscht werden, ohne das der ganze Kühlkörper dazu ausgetauscht werden muss.

Mit der Zeit verdunstet mit einer AIO auch Kühlflüssigkeit und die lässt sich mit dieser AIO auch problelos nachfüllen.

Der Radiator ist aus Kupfer und nicht aus ALU was bei anderen AIOs meist der Fall ist und dann korrigiert das Kupfer aus dem Kühler nicht. Die neue Ausführung mit den RGBs hat auch neue Schläuche verbaut, die zum einen keine Weichmacher mehr mit beinhaltet und durch den neuen Mass von 13/8mm kann der Schlauch auch nicht mehr abknicken und muss nicht wie der Vorgänger Federn als Knickschutz verbaut haben.

Solch eine AIO habe ich auch mal zum Test an meinem Rechner an eines meiner Lüfteranschlüsse zum Test angeschlossen und ohne zu schauen, ob mein System dazu eine Drehzahl anzeigte, fragte ich mich, ob die Pumpe überhaupt laufen würde. Grund dazu war, weil ich in der Hand gehalten weder eine Vibration spüren, noch was hören könnte. Hierzu musste ich sogar seitlich ins Sichtfenster schauen, um die Pumpe drehend sehen zu können.

Die AIO eingebaut sieht optisch auch sehr gut aus und die Pumpe konnten wir nicht raushören. Selbst mit nur einem 240er Radiator war die AIO sehr gut in der Lage einen 3900X gut zu kühlen. Mit einem 360er Radiator wird die AIO aber noch besser ausfallen.

Nachteil der Lüfter ist jedoch, das sie nicht unter 850 RPM geregelt werden können, aber wir haben die Lüfter damit dennoch als sehr leise empfunden und nicht laut. Wahrscheinlich sollen die Lüfter eine bestimmte Drehzahl anliegen haben, damit die Wassertemperatur eine gewisse Temperatur erreichen wird. Denn mit PWM ist es schon etwas seltsam das keine Drehzahlen unterhalb von 850 U/min eingestellt werden können.


----------



## chriso1725 (7. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort  Schön wenn ich direkt noch so viel postives lese xD

Der Modulare aufbau inkl. dem Kupfer Radiator war für mich zusätzlich ausschlaggebend.
Ganz nebenbei spricht mich halt das Design auch sehr an. 

Und ja der NH-D15 nimmt extrem viel Platz weg. Ich musste aufgrund der Ram Riegel den 2. Lüfter e schon etwas nach oben versetzt montieren damit ich überhaupt Platz habe.

Ich denke auch dadurch dass der Platz zwischen Lüfter und Grafikkarte dann nicht mehr ganz so eng ist, werde ich noch ein paar Grad rausholen können. ich habe nämlich genau das selbe Problem. Ich komm nur mit einem Messer an den Verschluss des PCIE Slot. 

Das hat mich auch bisher daran gehindert die LED Stripe zu verbauen die ich schon seit ein paar Wochen hier habe . 

Ich freue mich schon richtig auf das Ding, aber die AIO kommt leider erst Montag oder Dienstag an und vor Mittwoch habe ich leider keine Zeit sie zu verbauen.
Für so etwas habe ich gerne meine Ruhe, damit auch alles passt xD Und Ruhe ist schwierig bei 2 Kindern


----------



## pedi (7. Mai 2021)

halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden, insbesondere dein vergleich mit dem noctua.


----------



## chriso1725 (8. Mai 2021)

Mach ich gerne. Hab gerade die Meldung bekommen dass sie in Zustellung ist  jetzt muss nur noch die Post Lust haben die auch auszuladen xD
Dann kann ich heut ja direkt testen 
Welcher Benchmark ist denn zu empfehlen? Cinebench?


----------



## chriso1725 (10. Mai 2021)

So, der Einbau ist vollbracht. Hatte leider wenig Zeit zum testen danach. 
Ein paar Fragen hätte ich noch.
Die Pumpe habe ich direkt an einen Sata Stromanschluss gesteckt. 
Die Lüfter am Radiator einfach an einen Steckplatz für Gehäuselüfter oder an den CPU Steckplatz?
Ich hatte sie gestern erst am Verteiler und danach am CPU Steckplatz, seitdem zeigt mir die AISuite nach der Lüfterabstimmung nur mehr die falsche Drehzahl bei den Lüftern an.
Ich werde heute mal versuchen, diese neu zu installieren.
Sobald ich das mit den Lüftern geregelt habe, werde ich mal ein paar Tests mit Cinebench und 2-3 Games machen machen.

Ich kann schon mal sagen dass die Pumpe für mich nicht hörbar ist und mein Gehäuse ist ziemlich offen (Fractal Design Meshify S2).
Habe mich schon mehrfach gefragt ob die Pumpe überhaupt arbeitet. xD

Aja ich habe eine kleine Luftblase in der Pumpe, ist das normal? 

Danke LG


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Die Lüfter solltest du am CPU-Fan dran machen, damit du nach CPU-Temperatur regeln kannst. Die Pumpe kannst auch am Anschluss D laut Anleitung an den AIO-FAN Anschluss anschließen, dann hast du auch ein Drehzahl die du einsehen kannst. Die Pumpe solltest du aber auf fest 100% einstellen, so dass sie nicht geregelt wird.

Die Luftblase ist kein Problem und etwas Luft wird immer vorhanden sein. Der Kühler ist auch zugleich ein kleiner Ausgleichsbehälter, daher mach es gar nichts aus. Wobei die Luft wahrscheinlich irgendwann dann auch in den Radiator wandert. Mit einem custom Loop wird deshalb ein Ausgleichsbehälter verbaut, damit die Luft sich dort sammelt und mit Wasser ausgeglichen wird.

Du hast am Kühler auch eine Verschlussschraube dran, worüber du immer destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen kannst. Falls du mal was nachfüllen musst, nur im ausgebautem Zustand, denn schraubst du diese Verschlussschraube im eingebautem Zustand los, läuft dir Wasser auf die Hardware aus. Die Pumpe daher beim befüllen höher als den Radiator halten, dann läuft auch nichts aus.

Aber wie bereits geschrieben, etwas Luft wird immer vorhanden sein, daher einfach so lassen und nichts tun.

*Das ist jetzt nur OPTIONAL und kein muss!*​*Hierzu muss aber die AIO ausgebaut werden und diese Modifikation daher nur im ausgebautem Zustand vornehmen!*

Dein Mainboard verfügt über ein T-Sensor Anschluss.
Siehe Handbuch: https://rog.asus.com/de/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b550-f-gaming-model/helpdesk_manual

Wir haben damals als wir auch dieselbe AIO da hatten einfach solch ein Temperatursensor dazu gekauft.








						Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4
					

Dieser Temperatursensor besitzt jeweils ein G1/4 Innen- und Außengewinde und kann so extrem platzsparend beispielsweise direkt auf einem CPU-Kühler oder an einem Radiator montiert werden. Der Sensor besitzt eine 60cm...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Danach habe ich die Schnellkupplung zwischen Kühler und Radiator getrennt. Das geht einfach und gut und wird nur auseinander geschraubt. Danach hatte ich ein kurzes Stück Schlauch am Radiator dran. Diesen habe ich abgeschraubt. Den Radiator hatte ich flach auf dem Tisch mit den Anschlüssen nach oben liegen und so ist sehr wenig Kühlflüssigkeit aus dem kurzen Schlauch ausgelaufen. Das hatte ich auch direkt mit Zewa beim Abschrauben aufgefangen.

Da der Radiator mit den Anschlüssen nach oben auf dem Tisch liegt, läuft daraus kein Wasser aus.

Danach habe ich diesen Temperatursensor in den Radiator geschraubt und darauf wieder den kurzen Schlauch. Am kurzen Schlauch in der Schnellkupplung ist dann ein Ventil. Habe mir dann eine kleine Spritze genommen und dieses Ventil mit der Spritze runtergedrückt und so wieder den kurzen Schlauch mit destilliertes Wasser befüllt.

Hierzu habe ich nicht die Verschlussschraube am Kühler verwendet, weil beim Zerlegen bereits alles bereits vorbefüllt ist und ich nur den Schlauch erneut befüllen musste.

Danach wieder den Schlauch mit der Schnellkupplung verbinden und diesen Temperatursensor könntest du dann an diesem T-Sensor anschließen. Denn dann kannst du die Lüfter in der Software bezogen auf diese Temperatur stellen und regeln lassen. Der Vorteil ist das Wasser träge reagiert und die Lüfter dann mit steigender Wasser Temperatur an Drehzahl zunehmen und nicht, wenn der Prozessor in IDLE kurz ein höhere Temperatur erreicht hat.

Bei uns damals war kein T-Sensor vorhanden, weshalb wir noch ein Quadro(Lüftersteuerung) von Aquacomputer mit dazu verbauen mussten.


----------



## chriso1725 (10. Mai 2021)

Wow vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Antwort. Dann werde ich das mal so anschließen und hoffen dass nach einer Neuinstallation auch meine Lüfterdrehzahlen wieder richtig erkannt werden.

Den Temperatursensor merke ich mir mal für die Zukunft vor. Danke

Kann es sein dass die Pumpe so leise ist, dass ich sie eigentlich gar nicht war nehme?


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Ja, ich hatte sie zum Test bei mir am Rechner in der Hand haltend an einem Lüfteranschluss (AIO sollte im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut werden) und ich konnte weder eine Vibration spüren, noch was hören. Aus diesem Grund würde ich sie auch an einem Lüfteranschluss, was bei dir auch extra für eine AIO-Pumpe mit vorhanden ist anschließen, denn dann kannst du auch die Drehzahl dazu mit der Software ersehen und kannst auch sicher gehen, dass sie auch läuft.

Mit manchen Mainboards kann dann auch ein Alarm mit dazu gekoppelt werden, damit sollte die Pumpe nicht mit laufen was ausgegeben wird. Glaube mit Asus kann hier eine mindest Drehzahl bestimmt werden und dann würde der Rechner sich ausschalten, sollte diese unterschritten werden. Genauere am besten hierzu aus dem Handbuch entnehmen.


----------



## chriso1725 (10. Mai 2021)

Super vielen Dank.

Dann kommt die Pumpe an den dafür vorgesehenen Anschluss und die Radiator Lüfter an den CPU-Anschluss. 

Danke, du hast mir echt weiter geholfen.  Die Tests folgen die Tage mal.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis, solltest du irgendwann doch den Temperatursensor zwischen bauen, die Anschlüsse bestehen aus einer Tülle und einer Überwurfmutter. Normalerweise wird der Schlauch auf die Tülle gesteckt und dann die Überwurfmutter festgeschraubt. Dazu wird die Tülle zuvor auf dem Anschluss geschraubt.

Da dieses kurze Stück an der Schnellkupplung getrennt werden kann, ist es nicht nötig die Überwurfmutter hierzu zu lösen, der komplette Anschluss mit Schlauch kann dazu einfach direkt vom Radiator abgeschraubt werden. Der Anschluss sitzt auch sehr fest darauf, so das du dazu ein geeigneten passenden Schlüssel verwenden solltest. Denn von Hand bekommst ihn weder losgedreht, noch später den Temperatursensor von Hand festgeschraubt.

Solltest du doch eine Zange dazu verwenden, dann Stoff dazwischen halten, sonst verkratzt der Lack am Anschluss.

Beim Festschrauben aber mit sehr viel Gefühl und sozusagen trotz Werkzeug Handfest festdrehen. Ein Probelauf um auf Dichtigkeit zu prüfen wäre von extern gut. Also einfach die Pumpe im ausgebautem Zustand an Spannung anschließen.

Noch ein Hinweis für *alle* die solch ein externen Netzteil haben:








						Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 34 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker
					

Dieser Phobya Netzadapter adaptiert den 230V Hauswechselstrom auf 12V Rechnergleichstrom. Dieses kleine aber wirkungsvolle Netzteil füllt die Lücke für alle die gerne an ihren Rechner basteln, einen unabhängigen Stromkreislauf...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Damit habe ich mir solch eine Pumpe innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden zerstört. Die Pumpe hat hier anscheint eine zu hohe Stromstärke (Amper) bekommen und dann hat sie nur kurz ein Geräusch gemacht und war dann zerstört.


----------



## chriso1725 (10. Mai 2021)

Danke für den Tipp 

Das Problem mit der Drehzahl ist gelöst. Es lag an einem Lüfter Verlängerungskabel. Jetzt wo ich die direkt an das Mainboard angeschlossen habe, werden auch die richtigen Drehzahlen angezeigt.

Leider sind die Temperaturen im Moment nicht besser als mit dem Noctua Lüfter, sogar eher schlechter.
Kann jetzt daran liegen das die Raumtemperatur sicher höher ist, da es gestern und heute über 25 grad hatte. 
Oder an der Montage der Pumpe.
Die Originale WLP musste ich entfernen, da diese so fest war, dass ich sie nicht richtig verteilen konnte.

Habe dann die Noctua WLP genommen und werde jetzt etwas damit zocken die nächsten Tage. 
Sollte keine Besserung eintreten, werde ich die Pumpe nochmal demontieren und die WLP neu auftragen.

Es war schon ziemlich spät als ich die Pumpe montiert hatte und vielleicht passt die WLP darunter nicht. 

Hab mir jedenfalls nochmal ne Tube von der Noctua nachbestellt. Mit der bin ich bisher immer sehr gut gefahren.

Getestet habe ich bisher nur mit Cinebench, zum zocken kam ich bisher noch nicht. Ab Mittwoch soll es auch wieder etwas kühler werden, vielleicht ist das Ergebinss da anders.

Ich werde weiter berichten xD


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2021)

Prozessoren lassen sich im allgemeinem schwer kühlen und AMD Prozessoren sind hier auch nicht einfach zu kühlen. Du kommst dann noch von einem sehr potenten Noctua Kühler und dann wird der Unterschied noch geringer ausfallen.

Das Ganze kannst auch nicht  mit einem custom  Loop mit mehreren Radiatoren vergleichen und selbst dann sind immer noch Grenzen gesetzt und ein Prozessor wird daher immer noch bestimmte Temperaturen erreichen. Denkfehler der meisten Leute ist, dass sie davon ausgehen mit Wasser ein Prozessor sehr niedrig herunterkühlen zu können. Mit einer Grafikkarte sieht es da schon anders aus, da sich Grafikkarten besser mit Wasser herunterkühlen lassen.

Mit einer AIO kommt es dann noch mit an, wo der Radiator verbaut wurde, denn wird dieser z.B. oben so verbaut das dieser dann die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte abbekommt, fällt das Ergebnis noch um ein Stück schlechter aus, als in der Front verbaut, wo der Radiator von der kühleren Raumtemperatur profitieren kann. Denn die Wassertemperatur ist immer von der Umgebungstemperatur mit anhängig.

Die Drehzahlen der Lüfter spielt hier dann auch noch eine Rolle, denn Wasser muss auch mit Luft heruntergekühlt werden und daher stellt die Drehzahl davon auch ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und die daraus resultierenden Wassertemperatur dar. 

Mit einem cutsom Loop würde hier noch die verbaute Fläche an Radiatoren eine Rolle spielen. Daher kann auch eine AIO nicht mit einem custom Loop mit mehreren verbauten Radiatoren verglichen werden. Eine AIO folgt zwar dasselbe Grundprinzip einer Wasserkühlung, aber mit einer custom Wakü werden oft mehrere Radiatoren verbaut, die dann diesen Unterschied ausmachen.

AIO ist daher eher Optik und alles aufgeräumter zu haben.
Die WLP macht hier nicht viel aus und mit steigender Raumtemperatur, steigt natürlich auch die Wassertemperatur mit an.


----------



## chriso1725 (11. Mai 2021)

Danke. Ja das ich keine Wunder erwarten kann war mir klar 

Aber etwas Verbesserung hab ich erwartet.

Und ich gehe stark davon aus dass die Raumtemperatur einen guten Teil davon ausmacht.

Werde es die Tage mal beim zocken beobachten. Es wird ab morgen e nochmal etwas kühler und dann mach ich nochmals tests

Ich sagte ja, ich bin zufrieden wenn ich die selben temps habe und eine bessere Optik 

Kleiner Nachtrag: Hab heute morgen nach dem Lüften(Hatte trotzdem noch 22,5 Grad im Raum) nochmal Cinebench durchlaufen lassen.
Die Temps schwankten zwischen 81 & 83 Grad mit kurzen Peaks Richtung 85,5 Grad.  
Lüfter liefen bei ca. 1600RPM, wenn ich höher stelle Pumpe ich viel mehr Luft rein als abgesaugt werden kann.
Die Gehäuselüfter müssen noch etwas optimiert werden.

Im Curve Optimizer habe ich All Core Negative auf -10. (Das läuft seit Wochen stabil, jeden einzelnen Kern muss ich irgendwann mal optimieren, wenn ich Lust und Laune habe).


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Mai 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich bald ein neues Gehäuse bestelle (wahrscheinlich ein Meshify 2 oder 2 XL) hab ich mir noch überlegt
> ob ich einen Vorteil aus einer AIO für meinen Ryzen 7 ziehen kann.
> ...


Ich habe vor kurzem von einem NH-D14 auf eine Alphacool Eisbaer 360 gewechselt. 

Der NH-D14 hatte genug Kühlleistung, insofern kann ich nicht wirklich beobachten, wieviel mehr es jetzt ist.  Für mich war die Bauform ausschlaggebend, da der große Noctua  in viele Gehäuse nicht reinpasst.

Von der Lautstärke her tut sich das nicht viel. Mit beiden Kühlern kann man einen sehr leisen PC bauen, aber man hört ihn noch.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Mai 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Wurde die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360.





chriso1725 schrieb:


> Leider sind die Temperaturen im Moment nicht besser als mit dem Noctua Lüfter, sogar eher schlechter.


Wie hoch sind denn jetzt genau die absoluten Temperaturen und wie hoch waren sie vorher? Grundsätzlich ist mal zu sagen, dass der Noctua NH-D15 quasi einer der besten Luftkühler überhaupt ist und es schon recht naiv war zu glauben die Temperaturen mit einer AIO noch deutlich drücken zu können. Des Weiteren sind die Ryzen-Prozessoren (besonders die neuen) wahrliche Hitzköpfe, wo man mit niedriger Wasser bzw Kühlertemperatur kaum was verbessern kann. Die Temperatur entsteht eben auf engstem Raum und lässt sich nur schlecht wegkühlen.

Du könntest probeweise die Drehzahl deiner Pumpe anheben. Kann natürlich sein, dass sie aktuell viel zu langsam läuft. Könnte auch der Grund sein, warum du sie gar nicht hören kannst. Eine zu niedrige Drehzahl würde jedenfalls erklären, warum die CPU deutlich wärmer wird, als mit dem Noctua.

Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Könnte auch der Grund sein, warum du sie gar nicht hören kannst.


Die neue Ausführung ist in der Tat so leise, das die Pumpe nicht zu hören ist. Das war damals bei deiner AIO (Vorgängermodell) noch anders. Allerdings muss genau deshalb auch sichergestellt werden, dass die Pumpe mit läuft und auch ggf. hierzu auch eine feste Drehzahl von 100% anliegen hat.


----------



## chriso1725 (11. Mai 2021)

Die Pumpe läuft laut AI Suite immer auf auf voller Leistung. Und die Luftblase in der Pumpe bewegt sich auch immer etwas, also gehe ich davon aus das sie läuft.
/Edit: Sollte ich für die Pumpe im Bios etwas konfigurieren? Bzw. was ist die beste Einstellung dafür im Bios das die immer auf 100% läuft? Gibt ja die Möglichkeiten PWM/DC/Auto/Manuell

Wie gesagt: Ich bin zufrieden wenn ich die selben Temperaturen habe, wie mit dem Noctua, bei ca. gleicher Lautstärke. Die Optik ist mir das Wert.

Für mich ist es die erste Berührung mit einer WAKÜ und ich bin mir bei ein paar Dingen noch etwas unsicher.
Ich hoffe natürlich das meine Erfahrungswerte dem nächsten helfen, der sich die selbe oder ähnliche Frage stellt.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Mai 2021)

Dich bekommen wir in einigen Jahren schon noch zur Custom-WaKü.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2021)

Der Anschluss hat 3-Pins, daher ist DC richtig und dann über Manuell einfach auf 100% stellen.


----------



## chriso1725 (11. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dich bekommen wir in einigen Jahren schon noch zur Custom-WaKü.


Jaja xD Vielleicht die nächsten Jahre mal xD Wenn dann Übertakten ansteht xD

@IICARUS ich schau morgen mal was eingestellt ist. Danke


----------



## chriso1725 (13. Mai 2021)

So, hab jetzt auf DC umgestellt und die Pumpe zeigt jetzt ca. 300RPM mehr als vorher im Bios an. 
Habe heute auch nochmal Cinebench durchlaufen lassen, diesmal nach richtig guten durchlüften xD
Siehe da, Temperaturen sind einfach mal um ca. 5 Grad besser xD

Am Wochenende wird ausgiebig gezockt und da gebe ich dann ein Fazit über Temperaturen und Lautstärke ab 
Zum Design muss ich nicht viel sagen xD  Das Ding sieht einfach sehr geil aus


----------



## chriso1725 (19. Mai 2021)

So mittlerweile kann ich ein kleines Fazit abgeben 

Ich habe am Wochenende etwas Zeit zum zocken gehabt und muss sagen ich bin doch sehr begeistert davon. 
Ich empfinde die Lautstärke auf jeden Fall etwas besser als mit dem Luftkühler bei gleichen bzw. teils besseren Temperaturen. 
Die Pumpe kann ich wenn ich die Lüfter runter drehe gar nicht wahrnehmen.

Den genauen Unterschied zum NH-D15 zu errechnen ist halt echt schwer, da die Raumtemperatur sich definitv erhöht hat.

Wenn es rein um Kühlleistung gehen würde, hätte ich ohne weiters beim NH-D15 bleiben können. 
Aber da mein neues Gehäuse eine Glasabdeckung hat und ich mir den NH-D15 nicht mit irgendwelchen RGB Lüftern verschlechtern wollte, macht halt die Optik wirklich einiges aus  

Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung und vielleicht wird es die nächsten Jahre ja mal nen Custom Wakü, dann aber direkt auch mit der Grafikkarte.

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Ich habe ja eine Luftblase in der Pumpe, die ist die letzten Tage größer geworden. Ich denke mal das dies einfach die restliche Luft aus dem Radiator war. (Es ist alles trocken im Gehäuse) 
Wie groß darf diese Blase denn sein? Sie hängt meist in der linken oberen Ecke. Oder macht sich zu viel Luft dann durch erhöhte Geräusche bemerkbar?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Den genauen Unterschied zum NH-D15 zu errechnen ist halt echt schwer, da die Raumtemperatur sich definitv erhöht hat.


Es wird mit dem NH-D15 schwer sein ein Unterschied zu bekommen, da dieser Kühler auch schon sehr potent ist. Dennoch hast  mit der AIO den Vorteil der Optik und keinen fetten Kühler verbaut zu haben, der dir einiges versperrt.



chriso1725 schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch: Ich habe ja eine Luftblase in der Pumpe, die ist die letzten Tage größer geworden. Ich denke mal das dies einfach die restliche Luft aus dem Radiator war. (Es ist alles trocken im Gehäuse)
> Wie groß darf diese Blase denn sein? Sie hängt meist in der linken oberen Ecke. Oder macht sich zu viel Luft dann durch erhöhte Geräusche bemerkbar?


Luft wirst du immer haben und ohne AGB wird sich die Luft immer irgendwo herumtreiben. Denke auch daran, die Pumpe mit dieser AIO hat auch ein kleinen AGB mit integriert, daher ist es auch normal das dort etwas Luft sich aufhält.

Wenn es dich stört, kannst den CPU-Kühler abschrauben, hochhalten und die Verschlussschraube öffnen und etwas destilliertes Wasser hinzufügen. Die Verschlussschraube nicht im eingebautem Zustand öffnen, sonst läuft dir das Wasser aufs Mainboard. Die Pumpe muss zum befüllen höher als der Radiator liegen, damit beim Öffnen nichts auslaufen kann.


----------



## chriso1725 (19. Mai 2021)

Ok Danke, nein stört mich nicht. An der Bewegung der Blase erkenne ich zumindest dass sich die Pumpe dreht xD

Vielen Dank für deine  Hilfe IICARUS du hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen!


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

Schau mal, ich habe auch Luft in meinem System.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Mai 2021)

Wer hat das nicht?


----------



## chriso1725 (15. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hi, wiedermal 

Mir ist heute aufgefallen dass die Blase mittlerweile um einiges größer geworden ist seit dem Einbau. 
Ist das normal und noch unbedenklich? War das einfach die restliche Luft aus dem Radiator?
Ich habe alles mal abgesucht mit Taschenlampe und konnte nicht feststellen dass irgendwo Wasser ausgetreten wäre.

Ab wann muss man da denn was nachfüllen? Bzw. gibt es bestimmte Stellen die ich absuchen sollte ob Wasser austritt?

Sr für die blöde frage 😂 Bin echt zufrieden mit der AIO, aber ich bin bei sowas halt noch sehr unsicher.

Danke


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen    chriso,

ich denke, Du hast Deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet. Es dürfte vermutlich noch eine kleine Luftblase aus dem Radiator gewesen sein, welche sich dazugesellt hat. Dass sich nach so kurzer Zeit schon Verdunstung  der Kühlflüssigkeit eingestellt hat, glaube ich dann doch nicht.

Im Übrigen ist so eine kleine Luftblase auch gar nicht schlimm, da sich Wasser mit steigender Wärme ausdehnt und so das Wasser etwas Platz im System hat.


----------



## chriso1725 (16. Juli 2021)

Alles klar, vielen lieben Dank. Dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt. 

Hatte nur etwas Angst, da die Blase nochmal größer wurde die letzten Wochen


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich bin wieder von der AIO auf den NH-D15 chromax.black gewechselt, da die Luftblase den Wasserfluss behindert hat und die Temps durch die Decke gingen. Beim  CB Test blitzschnell auf ~110° was natürlich dazu führt, daß die CPU drosselt. Nach knapp 4 Jahren dachte ich erst an die WLP, aber erneuern half auch nicht. Pumpe ratterte auch vor sich hin. Der NH-15 kühlt das Ding genauso wie Anfangs die AIO...nur leiser. Der R9 3900X wird ebenfalls von einem NH-D15 gekühlt und verrichtet da genauso zuverlässig seinen Dienst.

Hier mal ein Vergleich vor und nach dem Wechsel.








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Juli 2021)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Hatte nur etwas Angst, da die Blase nochmal größer wurde die letzten Wochen


Auf jeden Fall würde ich ein ein paar Tagen nochmal nachschauen, ob sich noch was getan hat. Nachfüllen kann man bei der Eisbär ja vollkommen unproblematisch. Die Frage wäre dann nur, woher der Verlust kommen könnte. Aber das erst, falls die Blase nochmals größer werden sollte….


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2021)

Die Luftblase hindert den Durchfluss nicht und verschlechtert die Temperaturen auch nicht. In deinem Fall wird, was andere gewesen sein, was jetzt ohne zu wissen was für eine AIO verbaut war nichts dazu gesagt werden kann.

Schaut mal wie groß bei mir die Luftblase ist... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ALC verbaut ist ein kleiner Ausgleichsbehälter und wie der Name schon sagt, soll es im Wasserkreislauf Luft durch Wasser ausgleichen.



grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall würde ich ein ein paar Tagen nochmal nachschauen, ob sich noch was getan hat. Nachfüllen kann man bei der Eisbär ja vollkommen unproblematisch. Die Frage wäre dann nur, woher der Verlust kommen könnte. Aber das erst, falls die Blase nochmals größer werden sollte….


Habe mal solch eine Nagelneue AIO da gehabt, da war solche eine Luftblase direkt von Anfang an mit dabei. Es ist nicht möglich die AIO ohne Luft zu befüllen und diese kleine Luftblase macht auch nichts aus.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Luftblase hindert den Durchfluss nicht und verschlechtert die Temperaturen auch nicht. In deinem Fall wird, was andere gewesen sein, was jetzt ohne zu wissen was für eine AIO verbaut war nichts dazu gesagt werden kann.


Das eine AIO keinen Ausgleichsbehälter hat ist aber schon klar? Während dein Wasserfluss durch den Ausgleichsbehälter unberührt bleibt (keine Luft), ist und bleibt eine Luftblase, bei einer AIO, im Kreislauf.
Das eine AIO Luftfrei ist, habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber nach knapp 4 Jahren war es dann wahrscheinlich zuviel Luft.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2021)

Falsch, die AIO von ALC hat ein kleinen AGB am Kühler mit integriert. Aus diesem Grund ist seitlich auch ein kleiner Sichtglas mit vorhanden,  um den Wasserstand sehen zu können.

Nach vier Jahre kann auch mehr als nur Luft das Problem gewesen sein.
Was für eine AIO hast du gehabt?

Es können auch nicht alle AIOs unter einer Decke gesetzt werden, denn besonders die AIO von ALC hat kein Radiator aus Alu, was bei anderen AIOs der Fall ist. Es kommt noch dazu das selbst die Eisbaer zu der Zeit noch Schlauch aus PVC verbaut hatte und sich damals auch Kühler sehr gerne mit Weichmache zugesetzt haben. Mit Radiatoren aus ALU verrottet durch die Korrosion was durch das Alu begünstigt wird auch meist der Kühler und dann ist es kein Wunder, wenn die Kühlleistung geringer ausfällt.

Die neue ALC Eisbäre mit der RGB Ausführung beinhaltet jetzt aber Schlauch ohne Weichmacher. AIOs mit Weichmacher und dann noch ein Radiator aus Alu halten nur ein paar Jahre, daher spricht man von Wartungsfrei... nur das dieses Wartungsfrei durch Neukauf zustande kommt.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Juli 2021)

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man von Alphacool die Eisbär und auch die Eisbär LT nachbefüllen  kann…


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2021)

Da ist sogar ein Einfüllverschluss am Kühler mit dabei.

Nur diesen bitte nicht im verbautem Zustand öffnen, denn wenn der Radiator dabei höher liegt, läuft nach dem Öffnen der Verschlussschraube das Wasser aus. Der Rechner muss dazu in einer bestimmten Lage liegen oder der Kühler sollte dazu ausgebaut werden.


chriso1725 schrieb:


> Mir ist heute aufgefallen dass die Blase mittlerweile um einiges größer geworden ist seit dem Einbau.


Wenn es dich stört, fülle etwas destilliertes Wasser ein, aber wenn die AIO sehr  heiß wird und du kannst die Wassertemperatur nicht einsehen, dann wird der Druck so groß, dass dir eine Dichtung weg platzen kann. Daher braucht jede Wasserkühlung auch etwas Luft um mit Wärme sich ausdehnen zu können.

Bei meinem AGB ist 10mm Luft oben drin und wenn ich meine Lüfter ausstelle und die Wassertemperatur auf 47°C ansteigen lasse, habe ich nur noch 2-5mm Luft darin. In einem Fall hatte ich mein AGB zu voll gemacht und bei mir habe ich ein Einfüllstutzen der nach hinten an eine Rückwand führt und dort ein Überdruckventil verbaut. Dann machte ich diesen Test mit den 47°C, weil damit die Luft durch den Druck (Wasser dehnt sich aus) was sich aufbaut, die Luft besser aus dem Kreislauf ins AGB gelangt.

Aber dadurch, das ich mein AGB zu voll machte, lief mir ein paar ml Wasser aus dem Druckventil hinten raus.


----------



## bynemesis (2. August 2021)

also ich musste meinen d15 tauschen, weil er sich beim gaming durch die graka viel zu stark erwärmt hatte.

temps waren bei 80-87 beim ryzen 5900x.

mit ner 240er AiO sind die temps bei 62-65.

beides getestet unter bf5.

Gehäuse Lüfter sind genug drin. Daran lag es nicht. (front, Deckel, hinten)

für mich ganz eindeutig, nie mehr Luftkühlung.
selbst unter prime keine 70 Grad und man hört nichts.
AiO ist eine arctic Freezer 2 240, top Teil für 70€.


----------

